
VNC, image analysis and data science - balgan
http://blog.binaryedge.io/2015/09/30/vnc-image-analysis-and-data-science/
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to send
you a repost invite. It's an experiment we're working on to give good
submissions a second chance.

(Also, please don't ask friends or colleagues to upvote posts. HN's software
is likely to identify those votes as bogus and the accounts may get
penalized!)

